# Beztēma >  Urķu Olimpiāde - MAKE RĪGA HS / 30.05-31.05.

## MAKERIGA

30.-31. maijā pievienojies mums pirmajā MAKE RĪGA Urķu olimpiādē.


Šis ir pasākums, kur mācīties, izmēģināt savas spējas, iepazīties ar domubiedriem.


Dalībniekiem būs iespēja izmēģināt savas spējas šādās disciplīnās: 
//WEB- injections, basic vulnerabilities
//BINARIES- decompiling, debugging
//EMBEDDED - firmware disassembly, flashing your own code
//LOCKPICKING - picking locks
//SDR RADIO INTERCEPT - intercepting a secret message
//WEP KEY *****ING - gain access to a badly secured wireless network
//BRAIN PUZZLES - random brain teasers
//SPEED TYPING
//GAME HACKING
//....
Katras disciplīnas veiksmīga pievarēšana/pievarēšana laikā tiks atalgota ar punktiem. Uzvarētāji tiek noteikti pēc savākto punktu daudzuma.


Balvu fonds 500+ EUR, tā saturs tiks izziņots vēlāk.


Piedalīties drīkst ikviens, zināšanas kādā no disciplīnām ir ieteicamas. Pēc katras disciplīnas slēgšanas notiks diskusija par izmantotajām metodēm. 


Ieeja bez maksas, TIKAI ar RSVP Facebook vai Meetup.




Reģistrācija-FB - https://www.facebook.com/events/1595338290750159/
Reģistrācija-Meetup - http://www.meetup.com/Make-Riga/events/222270552/

----------


## MAKERIGA

//LV
Tātad-
Ierašanās sākot no 13:00, sākam darboties no 13:37.


//lokācija
Atrašanās vieta Dzērbenes iela 14, nokļūt var ar jebkuru autobusu virzienā Centrs->Jugla
Pietura "Dzērbenes iela", vai 6tramvajs- "Krustabaznīcas iela"
Foajē var atstāt velosipēdu.


//Mini programma:
Sestdiena
13:00 ierašanās
13:37 sākam hackot
18:00 picas pauze
20-21 beigas


//Svētdiena
13:00 ierašanās/ sākam hackot
13:30 tūre pa EDI muzeju
18:00 Grill(?)/picas pauze
19:30 apbalvošana


//Līdzi jāņem- 
*laptops (diezgan obligāti)
*labs garastāvoklis
*ēdieni, dzērieni (pēc pašu vajadzībām un vēlmēm)
*ieteicams pagarinātājs




//ENG


Be here on Staturday 1 PM. We start hacking at 13:37.


//Location
Dzerbenes st. 14, Institute of electronics and computer science.
Take any bus that goes to Jugla and take the Dzerbenes st. stop 
or take the 6th tram & Krustabaznicas stop. Bikes can be left on the first fl.


//Mini agenda


//Saturday
13:00 - Be there
13:37 - Start hacking
18:00 - Pizza break
20-21 - End of Saturday activities


//Sunday
13:00 - Be there / Start hacking
13:30 - Mini tour in the Institutes mini museum
18:00 - Grill (?) / Pizza break
19:30 - Award ceremony


//What to bring
*a laptop 
*great mood
*drinks, food
*an extension cord is suggested


//PRIZES // BALVAS

1	Trophy / Kali linux laptop / 1MO C membership / Tshirt / DIMPLE.IO 
2	Trophy / Arduino / 1MO C membership / Tshirt / DIMPLE.IO
3	Trophy / 1MO A membership / Tshirt / DIMPLE.IO
4	Mini trophy / 1MO A membership / Tshirt / DIMPLE.IO
5	Mini trophy / 1MO A membership / Tshirt / DIMPLE.IO
6	Diploma / DIMPLE.IO
7	Diploma / DIMPLE.IO
8	Diploma / DIMPLE.IO
9	Diploma / DIMPLE.IO
10	Diploma / DIMPLE.IO
EVERYONE AFTER THAT GETS A DIPLOMA




SEE YOU THERE!!!

----------

